

How I Made Sleep a Priority — And Got More Productive - cawel
http://www.good.is/post/how-i-made-sleep-a-priority-and-got-more-productive/

======
enraged_camel
Waking up very early is actually really nice because everyone is still
sleeping and you can get stuff done without distractions. I especially like
the fact that you can't even hear the hustle-and-bustle of car engines
outside, which gives a feeling of serenity that boosts productivity - at least
mine.

